# Canned Chicken Broth Fail



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

So months ago the wife canned 6 cans of chicken broth... today she opened one up and I had to run to the front door and go outside... She dumped them down the drain and ran water in it... I could still smell it...I put the jars in the dish washer and washed them... I had to wash them again with some ammonia 


wow,, wow, wow.. as the saying goes...it would gag a maggot


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> So months ago the wife canned 6 cans of chicken broth... today she opened one up and I had to run to the front door and go outside... She dumped them down the drain and ran water in it... I could still smell it...I put the jars in the dish washer and washed them... I had to wash them again with some ammonia
> 
> wow,, wow, wow.. as the saying goes...it would gag a maggot


Did you pressure can? were the seals broken? what was the recipe for the broth?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

What went wrong?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm guessing the fat in the broth went rancid? I'm with TiredNurse on this one, if you didn't use pressure canning it was doomed to fail. 

If you want to reduce the fat, put the broth in the fridge for a while then scoop some of the fat when it hardens before you pressure can.

We freeze fat in a tupperware container then when a recipe calls for it, break off a chunk of fat and add it to the recipe. Bacon fat works real good.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Should be about 90 minutes process time at 10 psi up to 1500 ft elv. for that.

How were things canned?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Not allowing it to cool enough before removing the lid may cause seal failures.



P.S. I know you don't like me responding to your posts, however, this is information for everyone.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I pressure canned chicken broth in 2012, still on the shelf in the cold room! I figure if it's gone bad, the gas from the bacteria would cause the lid to pop! We use tatler reusable lids and none have popped! Fingers crossed


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> Did you pressure can?


My wife did it


tirednurse said:


> were the seals broken?


i do not think so


tirednurse said:


> what was the recipe for the broth?


My wife did it


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

I can up about 40lbs of chicken every year, packing the meat and broth in pints and the broth in qts. I do this in cool weather so I can set the stock pots on the back porch and let it cool down overnight. The fat rises to the top and then can be scraped off and frozen to save. Then can the meat and the broth for 90 minutes in a pressure canner. When done let them cool on the kitchen counter overnight. Never lost a jar yet. Roy


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I was told by my grandmother how to freeze it ,, that's what we do .


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> My wife did it
> 
> i do not think so
> 
> My wife did it


Well have talk with wifey. If things were not pressure canned that is down right dangerous.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Seems like a lot of manuel labor for chicken broth. We like the goop in jars. Better than Bullion and Minor's are both outstanding products. Havent ever ran a test on the shelf life but it seems to last forever in the ice box. Tastes much better than canned broth. Not near as salty as bullion cubes.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think my wife was "experimenting"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think my wife was "experimenting"


Buy her a good canning Guide Book. Good luck my friend!
Ball® - Home Canning Supplies, Recipes, Guides and Mason Jars


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I haven't stepped off into canning myself, even though my parents did it every year. I found this article on canning meat in my email inbox, you Pro's review and critique. Thanks for the input. The Easy Way To Canning Meat Off Grid | Survivopedia


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Ramen.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Some might like this.

Japanese Theme Park Opens Ramen Bath | Japan Probe


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Buy her a good canning Guide Book. Good luck my friend!
> Ball® - Home Canning Supplies, Recipes, Guides and Mason Jars


The simpler solution is to let her eat things first.. you know the cannery in the mine thing...lol


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ooops.
well better luck next time.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think my wife was "experimenting"


Violating the safe practice rules of canning is a stupid Idea. Sorry but your lucky this time. You have to ask yourself is it worth my familys lives to experiment with non proven canning practices? Dumb dumb dumb


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Seems like a lot of manuel labor for chicken broth. We like the goop in jars. Better than Bullion and Minor's are both outstanding products. Havent ever ran a test on the shelf life but it seems to last forever in the ice box. Tastes much better than canned broth. Not near as salty as bullion cubes.


We don't use chicken broth. We use soup base in a jar. Its the same thing restaurants use.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

There ya go. Most all good restaurants use Minor's Brand as base for their soups. The seafood bases are also a killer. I really like the Shrimp flavor for gumbo. Kicks it up a bunch of notches. Its a bit hard to find around here unless a person has shopping rights at Restaurant Depot or deals with one of the wholesale distributors. For beef and chicken flavor I cant tell its much improvement if any over Better than Bullion from Kroger.

Minor's-soupbase


----------

